# Grizzly G0452Z 6" Jointer with Spiral Cutterhead



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

Thanks for the review and info.
I'm getting this jointer soon and it's good to know what to look for.


----------



## hotncold (Mar 4, 2014)

Nice review Jerry. It validates my decision to go with Grizzly.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Thnx for your review. Glad you were able to be happy with your purchase. It's always nice to hear how some of these companies handles different situations.


----------



## intelligen (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks for the review and for sharing the gotchas.


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

Great purchase. Thanks for the info. Will use this for future reference.


----------



## Cory (Jan 14, 2009)

I've had this machine for almost 4 years now. I love it.


----------



## mantwi (Mar 17, 2013)

The issue with the fence dragging across the table is a common one. I can recall one jointer in 25 years of woodworking machine reviews in the wood mags that had a small piece of UHMW plastic let into the bottom of the fence as a bearing point. If I'm not mistaken it was an Enlon jointer but then it's been a long time. I can't see why every machine doesn't have this little table saving device installed, even a smooth surface on the fence is going to mar the surface and we all like 'em nice and shiny. Glad to hear you had a good experience with Grizzly and hope you get equally satisfying service out of the jointer. God bless.


----------



## kajunkraft (May 7, 2012)

I've had mine for about 6 months now. There were delivery problems, not Grizzly's fault, and they were very concerned & helpful about it. It is great machine.


----------



## JerryinCreek (May 11, 2013)

mantwi-
I must say I didn't use my Sunday morning language when this scratch occurred. It's just really irritating to get this type of damage on a brand new machine you just spent near a grand on. Especially when it's unavoidable! The seller/manufacturer should have had better quality inspection on this part knowing it could cause such a problem. At the least, they could inform the consumer to attach a piece of UHMW plastic to this "foot" to avoid such damage.

Since adding this plastic, the entire fence rides much smoother. Now about that scratch …


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

Straight forward and honest review. thanks for writing it up for us.


----------



## todd1962 (Oct 23, 2013)

Ive got the G0452 without the spiral head. It works great but I scratched mine too with the fence. Argggg!


----------



## wildbuck (Aug 17, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up on the fence, sorry to hear about the scratch. I just opened the box on my eight inch jointer and have been cruising the internet for information on Grizzly machines. I just built my dream shop and have purchased seven Grizzly woodworking machines. I have read about the cosmoline and the Orange Blast product you mentioned will be on my purchase list.
This is my first post on LumberJocks, thanks again for all the information.


----------



## JerryinCreek (May 11, 2013)

Sorry to hear you had the same problem scratching the table Todd. If we are now aware of this problem why has Grizzly chosen to ignore it?

Sounds like a real dream shop wildbuck! Seven new machines at once? You must have won the lottery! Welcome to Lumberjocks! I have really come to enjoy LJ and the more involved I have gotten the more fun it is!


----------

